# Pink-white pigeon



## vladiu (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi! 
I'm not a specialist and I know nothing about birds. But yesterday I managed to take a picture of really interesting dove I saw near my house. It's pink ( see the picture ). 








I really wander if such a bird is normal, is it some known breed or is it something extremly rare? Because for me seeing a pink dove was like, you know, a blue elefant 
So please write me what you think! 
Vladi.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think this is either a white homer or dove that was dyed red, and is lost. The white tail feather in middle make me think that, because those would have been replaced first. 

I've never had experiance with dyed pigeons, but have been told it was done. 

I'm sure others will be along shortly. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I concur -- it's a white pigeon that's been dyed, and is moulting out to it's real colour.

It can take up to two years to moult out to total white again, I've been told, depending on when it was dyed.

I don't know exactly for sure how they are dyed, but it involves bath water with either food colouring or tempra paints? Non-toxic, and non harmful to the birds, as well. Usually done in red and blue for a red/white/blue 'release' for July 4th or Veteran's day.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Vladiu & Welcome to Pigeons.com
Interesting picture. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Dye would have been my first guess as well. 
As David stated, he has heard of this happening. 
Is this some type of 'fad' like back in the 60's when people would dye their poodles? I have never heard of dying a pigeon. 
I didn't see any purpose of doing it back then & certainly don't see any purpose of doing it now. 

IF, it were dye, other than being cruel, wouldn't this impair a pigeon's flying ability? 
Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It looks like a dyed white homer to me too, probably from some kind of ceremony. Is the bird staying near your house? Could you offer it seed and water? Because it most likely is lost and may not know where to find food. 

I see you are in Israel. A pigeon fancier from this group also lives in Israel, though I don't know what part. Hilary, are you out there?

Thank you for sharing this unusual photo.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vladi and welcome to pigeons.com! Yes, that is a very unusual and stunning picture, but I agree with the others that it is a white dove or pigeon that has been dyed.

This poor bird has little chance of survival on its own in the wild. Do you think you could catch it? Depending upon where you ar in Israel, we may be able to assist in finding a home for the bird if you did not want to keep it.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

What a cute pic, I remeber our pigeons used to be dyed when I was young, they had red feathers under their wings and also I got a few baby chicks (baby chickens) who were pink, green..etc. 

I hope you can catch this poor bird, looks like she is a white homing pigeon like my pet Pearl, here is a pic:
http://community.webshots.com/user/marypigeon 

keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

This may be a roller. Sometimes roller people mark their birds with bright colors in order to determine which similiar color birds are performing.

------------------


----------



## vladiu (Dec 28, 2003)

Hello to all!
Thank you very much for answering! I thought the colour of the pigeon couldn't be real, but for a moment I believed it escaped from some fairy tale








Well, I don't think I can catch it and find it home, mainly because I'm not in a bird business and I have no clue how to do it. But don't worry - he eats from the berries from the tree he can be seen sitting on on the picture. Now it's winter, so he's got a lot of water to drink too ( you know - we have rains here, no snow







I'll search for some Israely forum like yours and post his picture, maybe someone will come to take him.
Thanks again for answering, I am really impressed by the care you show for these birds - it can be seen from your words. I kind of envy you for having such a beautiful hobby!


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

tHAT IS oNE pINK bIRD


You can tell buy the beak it's not a racing Homer but I agree I beleive it's a pigeon or dove that's been dyed.

[This message has been edited by singing birdy (edited January 04, 2004).]


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

http://starbulletin.com/96/10/07/features/story1.html 

Here's an article on dyed pigeons in Hawaii.

Julie


----------

